# Carrito activado por sonido



## Berny (Jul 10, 2008)

hola

bueno soy nuevo por aqui decidi acudir a este foro para ver si me pueden ayudar

tengo que hacer un proyecto es un carrito de juguete que se activa por medio del sonido
logre hacerlo con TIP32 y con un microfono de celular pero lo malo es que no se activa con el sonido si no que con un pequeño soplido pero quisiera saber si alguien me puede dar una idea de como realizarlo por que con algunos amplificadore tavez funcione pero tambien tengo que conciderar que el circuito es alimentado por baterias.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 11, 2008)

Metele un preamplificador con un operacional.


----------



## diegoc (Jul 29, 2008)

mira yo hace algun tiempo hice un circuito electronico con el cual encendia las luces del taller por medio de aplauso (un aplauso encendian, otro aplauso apagaban) pero el circuito electronico tiene una resistencia variable la cual determina la sensibilidad y se puede accionar con voz o con otro ruido en fin eso lo decides con la graduacion del potenciometro. yo activaba o desctivaba desde tres o mas metros de distancia.

aca te dejo el plano que esta en este mismo foro, cuando veas la imagen podras ver el potenciometro del cual te hablo es R3. alli mismo esta toda la información que necesitas o podras encontrar otros circuitos los cuales los puedes adecuar a tu necesidad.

cordial saludo y espero te sirva

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/prender-luz-sonido-aplauso-3491/


----------



## Berny (Ago 14, 2008)

Gracias me sirvio de mucho su ayuda lo que me dijeron use operacionales y el circuito que era para aplauso con menor sencibilidad.
gracias


----------

